# 1st time out for play today!



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Today Fay come out of the cage willing for the first time  (Nova is still to shy, she would not come out for nothing. She is going to take some work)

Got a few pictures, only 2 came out somewhat clear  Also got a short little video.

She was all over the place checking things out. Came up to me a few times to smell my nose and eyes (was on bed, i was laying down) Totally ignored the carrots. (both of them like carrots, but as of now they still don't like taking food from us, or even eating in front of us)

Click here ---->  for the video


----------



## EmJay (Sep 2, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool. I miss having baby rats. I will need to get some, lol


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

I love having them as babies. But I will be glad also when they are a little older lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats are such sweet sorrow... every moment of their lives is perfection and yet it is fleeting... One day you are meeting a new pup and the next your saying good bye to a dear old friend and in between there was wonder and joy and all in not much more than a blink of an eye... 

My daughter is nearly 10, and sometimes we reminisce about the pups we have adopted, friends we have made and loved ones we have lost... There's no rush, enjoy every moment of your rats lives just the way they are in the moment... tomorrow will come soon enough.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh, I do enjoy it!


----------

